# MYSQL => Unique, Index, Volltext - Was ist dat?



## Trasher (27. Mai 2007)

Hi@all

Da ich ein OpenSource Code entwickele und nicht genug Mysql ahnung habe, wollte ich hier erstmal nachfragen.

Was ist: Unique, Index, Volltext ?
Index sollte wie ich schon mal gelesehen haben, so eine Art Performence verbesserung sein, bei benutzung anhand eines Suchbegriffes.


Achja nochwas sind bei meiner Table nun Index enthalten? Und wozu dient das Größe einstellen bei Index z.B. ? Den in PHPMYADMIN wollen die das ich ein Größe eintippe...hmmm

```
CREATE TABLE `news-kato` (
  `id` int(5) unsigned NOT NULL auto_increment,
  `kname` varchar(30) NOT NULL default '',
  `burl` varchar(200) NOT NULL default '',
  `datum` varchar(12) NOT NULL default '',
  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`,`kname`),
  KEY `kname` (`kname`)
) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=latin1 AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;
```


Danke schon im voraus
Trasher


----------



## lmarkus31 (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Trasher,

UNIQUE erzeugt einen Index, bei dem Wert nur einmal vorkommen darf (Ausnahmen bei NULL-Werten je nach Engine)

FULLTEXT INDEX ist eine Besonderheit und indiziert den gesamten Inhalt einer Spalte

Normalerweise müsstest du bei VARCHAR-Spalten eine Längenangabe mitgeben, daher wahrscheinlich auch die Rückfrage im phpMyAdmin.

In deiner Tabelle sind INDEXES vorhanden, durch PRIMARY KEY wird u.a. ein Index erzeugt usw.

Anschauen, welche Indizes auf deiner Tabelle angelegt sind und ein paar Statistiken darüber kannst du dir mittels:


```
SHOW INDEX FROM news-kato
```

ausgeben lassen.

Markus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Mai 2007)

Um noch die Frage aus dem Titel "*Was ist dat*?" zu beantworten:
DAT steht fuer *D*igital *A*udio *T*ape und wurde gern fuer qualitativ hochwertige Aufnahmen (wie z.B. Studioaufnahmen) genutzt. Mittlerweile werden wohl keine Geraete mehr dafuer hergestellt.
Mehr Informationen wie ueblich bei Wikipedia.

Was will ich damit sagen: Bitte vergewaltigt die deutsche Sprache nicht so.


----------

